

I believe DigiSpoke will revolutionize project management. Here's a sneak peek. - archon810
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_2slvDbZ0o

======
archon810
<http://www.digispoke.com> is the site.

Disclaimer: I have nothing to do with DigiSpoke, but I know its leader
personally, and as a fellow developer who have used multiple project
management tools in the past (Pivotal, Basecamp, and others), I think he's
onto something special here.

Any time I used project management that involved more than a few tasks, I had
the feeling of being lost, or not having the full picture. DigiSpoke looks
like the missing piece.

I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this. Again, I have no personal
involvement in the project outside of seeing the first real demo in my social
feed this morning.

